# Worst of Aquabid!



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Sixty dollars for something cruel. This doesn't seem right to me. Dumbo Betta!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275518048

Has anyone else seen something like this?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

o.o HOW?
and why?
that seems excessive and incorrect.
though i can see how people think it's pretty.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I personally love the look, but it isn't something I would buy for 60 bucks, or breed for. 
I found a boy like that at walmart a few days ago and had to get him. I love his pectorals.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

awww hes cool but not something worth paying 60 dollars for and thats cruel


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

From what the breeder's I've talked to have said this is a very serious fault and probably makes it very hard for the fish to swim properly.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i bet no lie


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> From what the breeder's I've talked to have said this is a very serious fault and probably makes it very hard for the fish to swim properly.


It defiantly makes it harder for my boy to swim. I think he will be staying in his little 1g for a little bit.. No filter for him.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I bet it is hard for them to swim.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

AWWW!!! Thats too bad his a handsome betta.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

what the "big ears" trait?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think he's BEAUTIFUL! <3 I LOVE that coloring and he's a Half Moon! Pluss I like the big pectoral fins. I feel bad that it makes it harder for the poor little guy to swim though. =[


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

poor little buddy


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1275574202


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

I don't see how it's any different than making the rest of their fins so big that they can't swim well, either. It's just like fancy goldfish, really, as long as they _can_ swim and are kept in an appropriate environment.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I was talking about his short body.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Oh, I didn't notice the body on the second one; I was looking at the fins. Still, I consider it the same as fancy goldfish. Some people think fancy goldfish are horrible mutants, so I guess it's up to the individual person. I, for example, like fancy goldfish, but I think Bubble-eyes and Celestials are kinda nasty.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

My mother likes Black Moors. I like the Orandas, myself. The Bettas just look...odd, IMO.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The difference (as I said in the last Big Ears thread) is that a betta's primary mode of movement is their pectoral fins. Making them heavy and hard to move is going to be MUCH more detrimental than say a HM or VT caudle. Plus if a fish feels weighed down by his caudle he has the option of biting his tail (which is obviously a major problem in HM and VT fish). There is no way (to my knowledge) for a fish to trim down his pectorals.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Oh goodness, yes I agree with 1f2f. But I myself like celestial goldfish.  their big eyes make them look adorable. but I also like fancy goldfish as well, but I never considered the possibility that their fins would effect their swimming since they're extremely hardy fish.
On the other hand, my betta experience tells me they are more delicate which is why I am a tad worried about this new strand.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone who has had male and female Betta will know that females are very fast. I don't think saying he has a hard time swimming because of the big dumbo fins is cruel. Cruel would also have to be any male with long fins, so any Betta that is not the original wild type, would be cruel. All my males are slow and dart slightly fast for food, but compared to the girls who zip around like Tetra fish, it's just not fair. Though the worst of them would have to be Veil tails and rose tails. 
Adding extra lengths to any fins I agree is cruel, but no freaking out please. Unless you own only wilds. 
I wouldn't pay more than $20 for any Betta anyway.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

How stark is the speed difference between males and females? The only female I've seen was a friend named Amber's betta. That girl was by her lonesome though and didn't swim much faster than little Gunther before he died. I haven't seen a sorority before but was considering starting one in December.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> I think he's BEAUTIFUL! <3 I LOVE that coloring and he's a Half Moon! Pluss I like the big pectoral fins. I feel bad that it makes it harder for the poor little guy to swim though. =[


exactly my thoughts!

they look real pretty BUT if they dont like them then i dont either... dunno. tbh though they look happy and healthy... but i dont know if its true.. i do love the look though.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I have 4 females in a 12 gallon tank, they are very fast running from each other and to food. But they are also pretty quick just zooming around picking for food around the tank. They also bring their fins in an upright position much faster than males do. Betta swim a little then pause and their fins go up, then move forward and lay their fins down while they move.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My long finned fish can swim just as fast as my girls can. As long as you keep your fish well conditioned the length of the caudle and anal fins shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## mfskarphedin (May 19, 2010)

Not to go off-topic _too_ much (uh, epic fail already, haha), but I'm a big goldfish fan, if you can't tell.  Anyway, the orandas, especially the veiltails, can be quite delicate - prone to damage and infections of the hood, prone to fin damage and therefore rot, very prone to swimbladder disorders with any kind of infection or just "because," constipation, etc. I don't even have to get into the problems of telescopes, celestials, bubble-eyes, and lionheads (celestials and lionheads don't have dorsal fins, poor things!) Of course regular goldfish are much hardier, but Comets do have a greater chance of fin damage, like long-finned bettas. And if you've seen goldfish spawn, you'll know I mean about fin damage. 

Anyway, I thought bettas were hardier, myself, until starting to haunt betta groups recently. Now I have a much better appreciation for how much more care they need than some of the more hardy tropicals! I have some loaches in their early teens, and I've got to tell you, despite their reputation, I can hardly think of a way to kill them except remove them from water altogether, lol.

Oh, and I had a betta sorority a few years ago, and those little buggers are _quick_! I did find them pretty, but they weren't particularly peaceful and relaxing like I find the males. If I get a Plakat or wild-type male, though, we'll see if it's the same. o.o


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1275619423

This looks horrible, IMO


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW. D8...],8 That's just horrible sad and awful blended together in a terrifying concoction. Poor little thing! </3 It seems like it'd be in major pain.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is definitely one I would cull or adopt out if she has a fully functioning swim bladder. NOT something worth $25 at all.


----------

